# Older Honda mini tiller problem



## BillZ (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got and older mini tiller from Honda, FG100 with a GX31 engine. Haven't used it in years and just moved from sea level to Denver, CO. 
Fuel bulb and lines were dry rotted. Replaced those and the fuel filter, spark plug, and air cleaner. Cleaned tank, changed oil, fresh gas. 
Ran fine first day, then throttle cable started sticking. Wasn't cable actually, carb had stiffened up. Worked it loose, everything moves fine now.
Now it floods out almost immediately. Won't run. If I disconnect fuel lines, pump fuel out, dry plug, it will start and run residual out. If I hook to tank again it floods. 
Do I need a new carb?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

New one or remove, disassemble, soak in carb. cleaner and install new gaskets.
Try to find a place that sells nonetanol gas. Any marinia should have it.
It's the ethanol that's causing the issue.


----------



## BillZ (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never been successful with the rebuild kits. They are about 23.00 vs the carb for 60.00. It's tempting, but with my luck I'd prolly end up having to buy both.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Consumer Reports Magazine recently commented on how Ethanol added to gas really screws up tools. Downsize is that non Ethanol GAS is very expensive. I have not checked but the new issue I read this week in my Doc's office said that the non-Ethanol Gas at Sears runs $8 for a one quart can.

Can someone verify whether or not my eyes were playing tricks on me?
Also a local small engine repair shop may be able to recommend a non-Ethanol Gas vendor.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel lucky I live near three major rivers and the Chesapeake bay. Any marinia has it, and 3 out of 10 local gas stations have it. One gas station sells so much of it they have two pumps set up for it.
I just filled all me tanks yesterday and paid $3.85 a gal.
There also an additive that suppost to counter act the effects of ethenoil, no idea if it works because I've never used it.
http://www.goldeagle.com/products/10_oz_ethanol.aspx


----------

